# say hellow to my little creation



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

7 1/2 footer.
winch lift 
hydro drive
tire chains
Does this look to big?


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

You may be ok if only pushing a inch of light snow.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

How would you transport it and why so wide? It's a great idea tho...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If its anything over and inch or two of light fluff i dont think you will get real far. Cool idea though.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey when it doesn't snow for awhile, what are you going to do?

I made it where the ends can come off with 3 pins. which makes it a 48"
I plowed 8" with it and it moved it without a hitch.

I also beat the crap out of it already so....just bring it, .....
snow that is


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

here he is when he was a baby
pushed 6 inches here on dirt.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you!

Isn't this a great website.
I've been reading here for awhile, tons of great info!


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Playboy;375158 said:


> How would you transport it and why so wide? It's a great idea tho...


I have a 16 foot trailer.
I aslo have a big husqvarna thrower.
The ends come off easily.

Also the plow is over 11" when raised fully.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

How do ya post a video?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

lotta stress on the hydros with something that big........neat though!!

to post vids, you have to host them on youtube, myspace, photobucket or similar place and stick the vid link here.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;375230 said:


> lotta stress on the hydros with something that big........neat though!!
> 
> to post vids, you have to host them on youtube, myspace, photobucket or similar place and stick the vid link here.


Thank you,
one great thing is the drive pumps [2] is seperate from the motor.

At least I gather that because I can operate the drive in low rpms Which really helps in traction. Or I can run it at full throttle and drive slow to start and then give the drive full speed and take off to 4 mph [it goes 8mph in transport], either way. The traction has been superb. Also the trip may be a little loose as it will give before to much load is on the drive.
I just started messing around with it this year.---Just moved to MN from TX. So it's all new to me.

I'd like to tie into the hydro system to run the up/down and angle on it. But I'll ask a plow dealer on that.

and prolly get laughed at but hey, if grasshopper and everyother brand can, mine should too.

Right now it's more of a novelty untill I get something in a truck lined up.

But it has been on 4 driveways and 4 storms.
To me it's a lifesaver for now. just need snow.payup 
which we havn;t had enough of for resi's.

I'll try and get a vid this weekend thye're calling for a foot by Sunday.

I'm also working as a shoveler for a big company until I get my self established.

Let it snow!

Thanks,
Yancy


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

you need a side view pic.If only it had a cab and heat.lol.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

stangman35;375278 said:


> you need a side view pic.If only it had a cab and heat.lol.


oh well, the cab I use is heated but for some reason it's attached to my truck


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Hellow to your CREATION!*

I like IT as you will learn a lot by playing w/ it & as an Ole GUY You have my Congrats as thats how Equipment improvments are made by Guys like YOU! trying differant things Remember ME! when Your Plow system is the BEST & every body wants ONE! Years Ago I had a Freind that worked in a Sheet metal Shop that Fooled w/ the narrow Waste strips & every One LAUGHED! One Day He Paterned His Plaything & Behold! the modern between two pieces of Glass Veniition Blind was Born! & NO Ones Laughing Now! Keep UP Playing w/IT & Who Knows? I Like IT! Ole Tower


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

TY, Ole Tower.
All part of having fun and you know, it's also A little cabin fever waiting on 
the snow.

I've only been out working 4 times this season.

If I had the finances, yeah I'd have bought a plow
but I guess I didn't really need it this year anyway since I'm a newb
to all this being fromTX. and the total so far has been less than 2 feet
of accumalation, not to mention, I only have 4 clients.

I might have also bought something I didn't need or couldn't use

I'm watching others and definantly getting great info from Plowsite
you guys are the best.


Hopfully next season will bring more clients.

I am going to start building my plow truck as soon as spring hits and I'll be doing irrigation work. One thing I've learned is be prepared, I want a rig that'll handle residentials but be also capable to handle small commercial accounts.

So my truck I have now will probably not work. long bed supercab F-250 It's long as all get out.

Thanks again!


----------

